# Anyone use Doggles?



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone put Doggles (doggy sun glasses) on their dog? I'm not interested in making a fashion statement; this is more of an eye health question. 

During her recent CERF test (which she passed!) McKenna was diagnosed with mild iris atrophy. The vet assured us that her CERF is clear, the atrophy is NOT genetic, nor will it affect her vision. The most it will do is make her squint in bright light. Since we take our dogs on day trips or weekend outings with us they are outside a lot on weekends. I'm wondering if investing in some Doggles for McKenna would be beneficial. She wouldn't have to avoid bright light or walk around squinting, assuming I could get her used to wearing them and get myself used to the stares and comments of passers-by.

Has anyone ever used them?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, I haven't used them but they sound like a great idea. And who cares what other people think - if it makes her more comfortable, why not?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Susan, I think McKenna will look super cool in a pair of doggles! 

What causes iris atrophy? Is it correctable?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> What causes iris atrophy? Is it correctable?


According to the vet who examined her it means only that the muscle that controls her iris (shrinking or expanding in response to light) is weakened so that the iris doesn't shrink as well as it should and can cause a sensitivity to light. Apparently it is common in older dogs and in some small breeds. I don't think it is correctable and the only symptom would be squinting in bright light, hence my thought of putting sun glasses on her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, they are a great idea. Last year when I got my convertible I bought doggles for my three, thinking that I could cruise with their glasses on, but they will not leave them on! They are a great idea, but sadly you have to get the dog to agree to wear them! I wish you luck, as I think they would be a great idea in this circumstance.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't but I know someone who uses them on his Airedale and the dog wears them. He used them since the dog had an infection doing field work. He has the camaflouge ones and they look adorable 

Amanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that is a wonderful idea. I dont use them, but I totally support it! Anything for the babies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, I haven't used Doggles, but I'm sure they would look great on McKenna, if you can get her to wear it, of course. 

Have you thought about just letting her bangs fall in front of her face? I was under the impression that the long hair in front of their face is supposed to help protect Havs' eyes from the harsh Cuban sun, so I would think it should help with McKenna's atrophy as well...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have seen dogs wearing them and I was amazed they kept them on
She would look adorable in them


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Have you thought about just letting her bangs fall in front of her face?


Great suggestion, Lina! How funny -- that long hair could actually come in handy!!! :doh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ I noticed Pet Edge has some doggy sunglasses, not the Doggles brand but, probably not as expensive either.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Leslie. I should have checked PetEdge. I just placed an order with them for items for Rumor, the Sheltie, who we are picking up this weekend. 
I'm still on the fence as far as the sunglasses go. My fear is that she'll simply refuse to wear them and probably chew them up. As often as we take our dogs to Carmel, Sutter Creek, Monterey, San Francisco, etc. I do want to be sure that as we are exploring and walking around that she's not having to squint. (I wonder if dogs get headaches? I know I would if I were walking around squinting). I'm attempting to grow her into a full coat and the hair around her eyes is begining to fall to the sides so no help there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Has anyone ever used them?


Susan, if you want, I can try to get in touch with Asher's mom, Cindy. Since she and Asher ride in her convertible VW together all the time, he wears Doggles. I had the funniest picture of him in the car that I wanted to post, but I took a lot of photos off this computer and can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, congrats again on getting Rumor. Make sure you post lots of pics when you get her home and settled. Such a wonderful addition to the family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome Rumor!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Asher's mom, Cindy


 I knew there was someone who's dog wore Doggles. I just couldn't remember who it was. I know she said she really liked them and didn't have any trouble getting Asher used to them. 
I just can't decide if I'm ready to cross the line into doggy eyewear. I wonder if DH would be too embarrassed to hold the leash. I figure I'd be the one holding the Hav leashes and he'd be 20 steps behind with the Sheltie, pretending he doesn't know us.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a total havanese maniac, in complete love with my dog... also careful about everything regarding his wellness. But this is the silliest thing I have ever heard of....sorry, hope you are not offended.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, I think it's a great idea to protect the dog's eyes. I've known many, many dogs with cataracts as they age and I would think this would protect them from that health issue as well. And of course I do think she would look adorable. LOL on DH walking 10 paces behind!

My advice if you go this route is to make sure the lenses are polarized; some of the cheaper one smay not be and not give the protection you need.

But it's true that Havs have a natural sunshade if you can stand to not see their eyes.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> this is the silliest thing I have ever heard of....sorry, hope you are not offended.


No, I'm not offended at all. 
I'm not too sure about it myself as I'm not one for putting clothes on my dogs or even having them wear bandanas or bows but I also don't want make my dog walk around all day squinting when we go places, and we go a lot of places where we walk around various towns for a good part of the day. I have no idea if iris atrophy can get worse or if it can lead to other problems.......I guess some research is in order.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> I wonder if DH would be too embarrassed to hold the leash. I figure I'd be the one holding the Hav leashes and he'd be 20 steps behind with the Sheltie, pretending he doesn't know us.


Susan- with the Sheltie, I think your DH will be in front and gonna have to learn to walk a lot faster with that leash!!! I just can't wait to see your backyard full of agility equipment <BG>

Another thing I saw a few dogs in this weekend was with a Visor. Might be easier to get them to keep on than the glasses.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I just can't wait to see your backyard full of agility equipment <BG>


I would love to do agility with her but it'll be awhile. She was severly overweight, which is probably why she stayed alive for those thirty days. She's lost a lot of weight during her time with her breeder and only has about six more pounds to go. I've been taking her for short walks in the evenings to build her stamina. She never went for walks with her first owner so she tires easily. She'll get there though. I'll be starting obedience with her soon......
I don't think McKenna would wear a visor (or the doggles, actually). I'll just leave some hair in front of her eyes and keep her in the shade as much as possible.


----------

